# Federico Ricci



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2018)

Federico Ricci nasce a Roma il 27 Maggio 1994. Esterno d'attacco mancino, è solito giocare sulla corsia detsra per entrare dentro e tenater la giocata sul suo piede forte.

Esordisce in Serie A con la maglia della Roma nel Dicembre 2013, dopo di che prestiti tra Crotone e Sassuolo, che lo riscatta la scorsa estate. Il 31 Agosto 2017 viene ceduto al genoa in prestito con diritto di riscatto ma, non trovando fortuna, decide di tornare in Calabria e Zenga gli concede finalmente fiducia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Febbraio 2018)

Lo ammazzo dopo stasera


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lo ammazzo dopo stasera



La partita scorsa aveva fatto un bel gol.

Oggi deludente, ma quell'azione era persa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Febbraio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La partita scorsa aveva fatto un bel gol.
> 
> Oggi deludente, ma quell'azione era persa.



Sisi be era per dire


----------



## juventino (4 Febbraio 2018)

La Roma in questi anni ha buttato nel cesso una marea di ottimi prospetti e Ricci è uno di questi.


----------

